# The "Jesus appears on" Thread



## Johnny Thunder

On a dog...

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/24217-jesus-image-appears-on-dog


----------



## Vlad

This is just another lame excuse to look up a dog's skirt.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was going to be a wise As* and say maybe this needs a closer look. But any closer and I would get a Jesus tatoo.


----------



## Death's Door

I just want to know why these people are smoking crack or even looking at crack so early in the morning.


----------



## grim reaper

LMAO jesus my as* looks like a dogs bottom and the's people must be as of there head as me


----------



## KryptKittie69

There's a "jesus smoking a cigar" joke in there somewhere.

Gotta love jeebus. lol!!!!


----------



## Wildomar

What I can't fathom is who in the world would admit to staring intently at their dogs tuckus long enough to distinguish shapes or patterns there. Then have the audacity to notify the media about how they see Jesus in the poor pet's anus? I mean how hard up for attention do you have to be here? By the way great Photo JT, thanks for sharing


----------



## scareme

I don't see it, and I don't want to stare at a dog's butt any longer than necessary. Can someone give me a clue?


----------



## scareme

Thanks johnny, now I see it. I need to was my eyes out with soap, but I can see it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Family Comforted by Image of Jesus in Tree*

http://www.woai.com/mostpopular/story.aspx?content_id=61491f20-7840-4546-a857-7462b23d44bf

:googly:


----------



## kirkwood

oooooookkaayyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Otaku

"The image was discovered a week before Christmas by a woman walking her dog, the report said. Overjoyed by what she saw, the woman shared the news with her neighbor."

Was the dog peeing on the tree at the time?


----------



## Lagrousome

I'm not even going there! 
It's Sunday & I ditched Church today....sent hubby with the kids......
they are all probably thinking I'm at home sacraficing a goat or something wicked........oh well....


----------



## Paranormal Media

uh..........ok, perhaps that neighborhood experiments with a little acid every now and again...If my neighbors said they saw Jesus in my tree......well....I would call and make them reservations at the nut house.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Face of Jesus found in Kit Kat*

Maybe they can go in with the potato lady and put them up as a twofer on ebay.....

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/articl...n_a_Kit-Kat&in_article_id=627906&in_page_id=2


----------



## Dixie

Sometimes, I crack up just reading the titles, JT... without even having to read the article, LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad to see that Kit Kats have approval from a higher Authority


----------



## Monk

amen


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I can't wait to forward that to my friend who is a church elder. She will get a kick out of that.

I bought this candle holder at Wicks-n-sticks in the 80s that kinda looked like that. It had glass eyes and looked like a carved tree.


----------



## Don Givens

And lo unto him the son of man appeared and said fear not but instead lay down thine nets and go thee unto e-bay where you shall fish for fools I mean souls.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Funny how the mind can find patterns in anything...even the weak minds.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe they'll switch from wafers to Kit-Kats for communion. Chocolate covered body of Christ.


----------



## Monk

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe they'll switch from wafers to Kit-Kats for communion. Chocolate covered body of Christ.


amen


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*image of Jesus found in dog's...um...arse?*

since we're on Jesus kicks...

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=24217&in_page_id=2


----------



## Moon Dog

I got nothing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the imprint of one of those angel Christmas tree toppers - I bet the dog sat on one


----------



## Dixie

OMG, LMAOOOO. That one got me, LOL. Thanks for the laugh, Spooky. Although I'm positive I'm going to hell for it now, LOL.


----------



## Dixie

Man, I just don't see it. But then again, I clicked on it, went EWWW, then closed it, LOL.


----------



## Monk

Alleluia


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I saw it. Basically a figure in a robe. Cool how we find connections in parting of hair, etc.


----------



## Monk

what an arse hole


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You know, when you said "face of Jsus in a Kit Kat," I didn't think you actually meant _IN_ a Kit Kat!

Too funny!


----------



## sharpobject

Proof that Jesus is everywhere.


----------



## Draik41895

i really need to look at what i eat more often.just the other day i saw gods face in a cloud pointing his hand south,not sure what it meant though...


----------



## Draik41895

oh,wow..


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It was published to force us to look at a canine's AH. We have all been punked. 
Good one!


----------



## Monk

Haunted Bayou said:


> It was published to force us to look at a canine's AH. We have all been punked.
> Good one!


I can't stop looking!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

He was pointing at the Kit Kat!

You know...a chocolate communion wafer might draw more people into the church. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to check out the dog's butt next time we walk her. Maybe we've been missing something:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> He was pointing at the Kit Kat!
> 
> You know...a chocolate communion wafer might draw more people into the church. I'm just sayin'...


That just might get Spooky1 there I'm not sure if chocolate wafers go with red communion wine, though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL Roxy....looks like Jesus has a little something.....


OMG did I just go to far....better dust off my rosary!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It might if they start serving a dessert wine.
Again, I'm just sayin'....LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

People always jump to the conclusion that it's Jesus. Looks like Osama bin Ladin to me. Or Santa. Or Abraham Lincoln, basically anyone with a beard.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i like the sound of chocolate covered christ


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

man


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Morbius said:


> People always jump to the conclusion that it's Jesus. Looks like Osama bin Ladin to me. Or Santa. Or Abraham Lincoln, basically anyone with a beard.


Like ZombieF?


----------



## Don Givens

And lo the Son of Man appeared to them in the form of a Dog's Ass and said ............ phhttttt

Seriously this lady is an artist and a photographer. Obviously, she brushed her dog's ass hair to ressemble a man in a robe then took a picture of it. 

Next thing you know she's going to stick a cigar up it's butt and swear she see's George Burns.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I just figured it was a practical joke making fun of the holy toast or whatever that lady found. 
One year there was the Jesus in the spaghetti on a billboard. One year it was Mary in a stop sign or something. Another time it it was Jesus or Mary in a window reflection.

My friend has a sonogram with Michael Jackson in it.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

It may be a Trick of the Eyes, but even I can see it. Pretty neat.


----------



## Don Givens

Looks a lot like the image in the Shroud of Turan which leads me to believe somebody did a little art work on the candy bar or "shopped" the photo.


----------



## kprimm

Now let this be sign unto you....Candy is a spiritually blessed food, thus proving once and for all that trick or treating and halloween is good for your body,mind, and SOUL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ah...I see.....soul food, is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Speaking of soul food.....*

"GOD" found in salami.

http://www.wsbtv.com/irresistible/19383509/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like she found DOG in a salami. It could happen, you know


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I keep trying to tell my wife that my "Salomi" is God. I don't know if she believes it or not though, because it's hard for her to talk when laughing so hard...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel psychic - I knew Sickie was going to pop up with something like that remark


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hheheheheheheeeeee she said "pop up"


----------



## Kaoru

LOL...God theres to many stories were things look like Mary of Jesus. Interesting idea but meh, its been done so much already.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cheesus*

He's the cheesiest!

http://cbs11tv.com/local/Cheesus.jesus.inside.2.1011719.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a zombie with arms outstretched waiting to grab someone


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> I see a zombie with arms outstretched waiting to grab someone


I saw a couple desperate for some attention and air time


----------



## dave the dead

Everybody sing....
"What a friend we have in Cheese Puffs...."


----------



## Monk

Blessed are the cheesemakers.


----------



## Otaku

Cheesus K. Reist!


----------



## dave the dead

It ain't easy being sacrafeezied..

ok, I give up....


----------



## Dixie

Oh man, why... WHY does stuff like this have to come out of Dallas?!?!? Ugh... .LOL


----------



## Otaku

My favorite is the guy who saw Jesus on his dog's butt.

http://www.fark.com/cgi/comments.pl...lamp-proving-that-he-is-indeed-light-of-world

Scroll down for the pic.


----------



## Don Givens

How do they pack so much cheese flavor into one tiny savior?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Turn it upside-down and it looks like Ron Jeremy. They could have both religious fanatics and perverts showing up at their trailer park on pilgrimage.


----------



## Dixie

HalloweenZombie said:


> Turn it upside-down and it looks like Ron Jeremy. They could have both religious fanatics and perverts showing up at their trailer park on pilgrimage.


Hahaha, eeeeeYuck!!!!!


----------



## Papa Bones

That thing dosen't look anything like Jesus to me, but this is coming out of Texas and people in the bible belt see Jesus everywhere. What it looks like willdepend on who's looking at it, notice the zombie and Ron Jeremy comments. I guess I must have no imagination, I just see a funny shaped Cheeto.


----------



## Don Givens

Mmmmmmmmm. ....redemption that goes crunch.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks more like St. Francis to me.


----------



## DarkLore

Papa Bones said:


> That thing dosen't look anything like Jesus to me, but this is coming out of Texas and people in the bible belt see Jesus everywhere. What it looks like willdepend on who's looking at it, notice the zombie and Ron Jeremy comments. I guess I must have no imagination, I just see a funny shaped Cheeto.


I'd say that I'm pretty sure you go to Hell for that.....but I do see Cheesus in the photo of that dog's butt. When you are from Kentucky, do you see Ron Jeremy?


----------



## DarkLore

You get it right....Kentucky...KY....Ron Jeremy?


----------



## kprimm

Seek.....and Ye Shall Find!!


----------



## Don Givens

Now you can save your soul from the eternal fires of hell and enjoy a crunchy cheese flavored snack at the same time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Jesus seen on bread*



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6960952/Jesus-spotted-on-naan-bread.html


----------



## BackYardHaunter

oh jesus christ......


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmmm sacrilecious ...can I get a side of Mary with that


----------



## debbie5

Ummmm..that bread looks MOLDY, not burnt...Sweet Jesus On Toast!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's actually Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Amazing how every face is Jesus or Mary...
......oh heck, why can't somebody see Rodney Dangerfield once in a while?


----------



## debbie5

Omg! My dog's anus looks like the letter "o"!! Call sesame street!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now he's on a chair.

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-jesus-image-in-chair,0,3187416.story


----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks more like an image of The Creepster


----------



## debbie5

Eddie Vedder. http://www.nndb.com/people/693/000025618/


----------



## debbie5

I found this do-it-yourself Holy Toast:

http://www.worldwidefred.com/holytoast.htm


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6960952/Jesus-spotted-on-naan-bread.html


Are you sure that's not Rob Zombie?

I think the chair one looks like Ron Pearlman from Beauty & the Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A Wal-Mart receipt in SC. Of course.

http://www.whptv.com/news/local/sto...Jesus-couple-says/i0kmLGPH-k2IAbLKRH_VaQ.cspx


----------



## debbie5

LOL! Fried chicken grease on a WalMart receipt= image of Jesus. THAT is sweet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

good grief, Charlie Brown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

&#8230;.a paper towel!

Although I think it looks more like Cornelius from The Planet of the Apes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2067202/Bless-Face-Jesus-tissue-hospital-clinic.html


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I love that people think they know what Jesus looked like.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with the "it looks like Homer Simpson" crowd


----------



## kiki

This is the reason they make meds. If a person really has nothing better to do with themselves I could give em a few ideas...


----------



## Spooky1

I was thinking more Ike from South Park.


----------



## debbie5

I found an image of Jesus on a pugs rear end swirly fur, but I'm not posting it....cuz I think I'd get zapped by lightning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rockslide...........

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/25/jesus-rockslide-colombia_n_6942320.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, that picture looks more like the face of a teenager at a school prom worried that she isn't going to be asked to dance.


----------

